# Red and White Pine Protection from deer...



## Tom R (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Morning...I have 40 acres we purchased last fall. Just visited after winter and confirmed am reminded that I need to "protect" a significant number of very nice young Norway (Red) and White pine 2-5+ year young trees.

I have made a hobby of transplanting and nurturing Norway seedlings for 40 years and learned the hard way that the deer love the new growth. I have evolved to the sturdy fencing up to 60"...with staking. This does work well but is a fair amount of work to cut, tie and stake the fence "rounds". Does work well. Last summer I planted and fenced about 75 new seedlings.

My new property is like a "gold mine" for me with many young Norway and some young White pine. My current plan is to pick the best young trees in the best locations and fence them...likely goal around 100 this summer...maybe more is I get the energy 

Question...I often hear of bud capping. Thought I might consider that for the trees I don't fence? Is there a good link to a "tutorial" that discusses how to do a good job with bud capping?

Any thoughts on my fencing? Anyone else with a Norway hobby?

Thanks...Tom R


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I hang ivory bar soap on trees to keep deer from scraping and eating my small pine trees. (they hate ivory soap)
just get some ivory soap
drill holes and put strings through the saop bar
hang em on your trees!!
hope i helped
mitch95100


----------



## RacerX (Apr 30, 2011)

I've heard the same thing about using Irish Spring soap.


----------



## smilin possum (Apr 30, 2011)

Most any soap or anything else that smells like us will work for awhile. We are over run with deer down here and the only sure way to get rid of um is lead poisoning one at a time.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 30, 2011)

smilin possum said:


> Most any soap or anything else that smells like us will work for awhile. We are over run with deer down here and the only sure way to get rid of um is lead poisoning one at a time.


 
Thats a awsomely affective way!! Espically with 12ga hornadys


----------



## Tom R (May 1, 2011)

Anyone ever used the mesh bud caps from Pacforest Supply? Look like a better choice than paper bud caps...especially if you are "only capping 100-200 trees?

Thanks...TomR


----------



## dingeryote (May 4, 2011)

Thiram based fungicides work well and are sold as deer repellents.

DeerPro:: The Professional Winter Deer Repellent - Commercial Applicators


MIller brand "Hot sauce" is capsicum based and works well too.

Nothing beats lead though....

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Catch2112 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tom R said:


> Good Morning...I have 40 acres we purchased last fall. Just visited after winter and confirmed am reminded that I need to "protect" a significant number of very nice young Norway (Red) and White pine 2-5+ year young trees.
> 
> I have made a hobby of transplanting and nurturing Norway seedlings for 40 years and learned the hard way that the deer love the new growth. I have evolved to the sturdy fencing up to 60"...with staking. This does work well but is a fair amount of work to cut, tie and stake the fence "rounds". Does work well. Last summer I planted and fenced about 75 new seedlings.
> 
> ...


Hello there I like to grow red pine and white pine.
Last fall I capped 500 using index paper and the shiny flyers and also some window screen , worked well so far .
I also let 3 hunters I n to cull the dam deer .
This is the best way to take the pressure of your trees.
If the snow conditions are favorable for the deer in the spring the deer will RIP the cap and the buds right off.
Thanks


----------



## ATpro (Apr 16, 2020)

They hate eggs also, I put some or so in a bucket and beat them up good then add water and put them in a sprayer and spray the plants I want to keep the deer off of. When I was in the Forestry Business we had a mix of eggs and rendered animal fat we sprayed with a helicopter that would stop them dead in their tracts, they didn't even like coming into the plot that we sprayed. For a garden I use a Peanut Butter fence, Take an electric fence and tie Aluminum fold or Aluminum tags on the fence about every 6 or so feet apart. Put you a dab of Peanut Butter on the tags, when the deer lick the tags they will get a shock and after a couple of times they won't come back. The first time I did it they tore the fence down one or two times, after that no more deer in the garden.


----------



## Wow (Apr 16, 2020)

Just thinking. Lots of people eat deer. Wouldn't it be great if some hunters harvested a lot of deer. I've read somewhere that we have more deer alive now more than any time in History. Not sure if that's true but here we are over run. They graze in herds right up to my house. My security camers capture images next to my house. I can't grow a garden without fencing. I say eat more Deer.


----------



## ATH (Apr 17, 2020)

When you have hunters out, insist they shoot a doe before they take their buck.

The PB fence is very effective where I've see it used - even on several acres. Tall fencing (needs to be 8' - you can use 7' fence and have it a foot off of the ground) is also effective, but more expensive.

Any sceng-based repellent needs replaced periodically. It is best to rotate products so they don't get used to it. Soap, human hair, commercial repellent, etc... They work, but not permanently.

Fewer deer/healthy forests. Can you get nuisance permits allowing hunters to take more than the normal tag limit or take them out of season? I know a Christmas tree farmer that gets those...


----------

